# Maybe I just need slapped,,,,,,,,Really Hard



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know that Idiot that buys a new gun and keeps it locked away and never fires it? 
He says it's a work of art or some other line of bull s**t like that. 

Some how I have become that guy. I know,, I know,, But keep in mind I am a long time shooter and hunter but I never had
Any use for a semi automatic of any kind. My 12 gauge (slugs or shot) and my signal shot .22 did all I needed to do.
Until now,,, And I have become concerned with home protection and my family's safety.
Plus I have never owned a new Rifle or hand gun these are my first new ones. I was always very happy with hand me down guns.
Now I own a new AR 5.56 and it's little brother AR-.22. I now find myself in the market for a used AR to have something
to use shoot the beans out of. I can't explain it,, But I keep my AR's new in the box like I'm saving them to pass down
or something. There just so nice like they are. New in the box. So I guess I'm buying a used one and using it to get the hang of
using semi automatics and shooting for fun. Do I need slapped hard?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes you do.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a shotgun at a DU fund raiser in 1981. It's still brand new and unfired.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, if we are going to tell on ourselves...

I have two weapons I have not shot. Not that I don't want to shoot them, I just haven't gotten around to them.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> You know that Idiot that buys a new gun and keeps it locked away and never fires it?
> He says it's a work of art or some other line of bull s**t like that.
> 
> Some how I have become that guy. I know,, I know,, But keep in mind I am a long time shooter and hunter but I never had
> ...


My brother in law is not into guns and several years back bought a full auto HK-91 (G3) for 3000 dollars because someone convinced him it would be a good investment, he got the federal licence and never fired the thing, He sold it a few years back for $10,000 so how could this be stupid thinking.
I would think a new gun still in the box would be one of the most popular preppers tangible investments same with ammo. Heck I got a lot of bricks of 22 LR that I just bought at Walmart years ago at $9 dollars each.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Next time the weather sucks walk outside, shoot it, and drop it in the mud. New is sexy, but once you realize they can be dirty the real fun begins.

EDIT: In the spirit of full disclosure, I've owned a new Ruger MK III Target Master for 7 days and have yet to shoot it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> My brother in law is not into guns and several years back bought a full auto HK-91 (G3) for 3000 dollars because someone convinced him it would be a good investment, he got the federal licence and never fired the thing, He sold it a few years back for $10,000 so how could this be stupid thinking.


Huge difference. Your bro in law bought that with investment in mind. The guns posted above are not collectors items.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have one of those. We have an FNAR that we bought a year or so ago because it was a really good deal - brand new for $900. I spent the money for a good scope and a few other things for it. We took it to the range once. It is great fun to shoot and very accurate. But it is such a pain in the neck to disassemble and clean, that I just do not want to shoot it that often.

I am sure we will keep it and shoot it on "special occasions", like when I have a week off after shooting just so I can clean the damn thing. It would be useless to me in a SHTF situation because I have to watch the YouTube on how to disassemble it 7-8 times evey time I touch the bloody thing.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Huge difference. Your bro in law bought that with investment in mind. The guns posted above are not collectors items.


I have an HK-91 and a Galil rifle that I did not buy as an investment that I do not shoot anymore, but that is the good thing about rifles they last a long time, I can't think of anything else I own that lasted 40 years.
I have guns I never shot, like a mossberg 930 shotgun (just because everyone should have a shotgun), I have a M1A super match that I only shot a few rnds and never shot again. I bought a 10/22 takedown just because I thought it was cool the way it worked and was all stainless and never shot it.

PS: I have bought guns before after just looking at them, and several I may not have shot until a year or so after wards. I usually buy higher end guns so that they will retain their value.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Build your own AR, you can do it for about the price of a used one and shoot the snot out of it. Then you also have better knowledge of the gun and how to fix it if the need ever arises.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Build your own AR, you can do it for about the price of a used one and shoot the snot out of it. Then you also have better knowledge of the gun and how to fix it if the need ever arises.


Oh,, I do like that idea,, Works for me


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

People who buy guns and don't fire them have really expensive clubs. 
I have never owned a gun that waited more than a week to have bullets through it.
If, I ever buy an AR (and it is as likely as it is to catch a killer whale living in a well) I will slap myself silly!
Why? well you see I really enjoy shooting and I am a reloader. I reload for every gun I own except the rimfires and an SKS. I would slap myself silly because I would spend more time hunting for my brass than I did shooting it. I hate hunting brass. My SKS shoots the steel cased ammo I got when I bought my guns (two SKS's and a case of ammo for $100). The cases are not reloadable so I don't have to pick them up. I just sweep them into a dust pan and put them in the garbage bin.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PaulS said:


> People who buy guns and don't fire them have really expensive clubs.
> I have never owned a gun that waited more than a week to have bullets through it.
> If, I ever buy an AR (and it is as likely as it is to catch a killer whale living in a well) I will slap myself silly!
> Why? well you see I really enjoy shooting and I am a reloader. I reload for every gun I own except the rimfires and an SKS. I would slap myself silly because I would spend more time hunting for my brass than I did shooting it. I hate hunting brass. My SKS shoots the steel cased ammo I got when I bought my guns (two SKS's and a case of ammo for $100). The cases are not reloadable so I don't have to pick them up. I just sweep them into a dust pan and put them in the garbage bin.


Check this out for a shell catcher, I've owned one for years and they work very well:

Global Military Gear AR-15 Shell Catcher Mesh Black GMARSC

I also hate chasing brass and if you are shooting in the winter or in the wild they are very hard to find.

Back on track, I don't consider a AR properly broken in until about 500 rounds are through it.

Also if you haven't ever broken in a rifle barrel you should read up on that, that process alone takes about 200 rounds.

But the break in process gets the action working enough to wear the rough edges off and your AR will be more reliable in operation.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> OK, if we are going to tell on ourselves...
> 
> I have two weapons I have not shot. Not that I don't want to shoot them, I just haven't gotten around to them.


The only two weapons I have that I've not shot are from the 19th century. Everything else is a working gun. If you want space in the safe you earn your keep in this family.

As far as AR15's go, those are the most rebuildable guns in the world. It isn't a real AR until you start to wear the finish off of it. The way I see it, your AR is like the truck of guns. Use it, abuse it, ride it hard and put it away wet. As long as you use quality ammo and keep it lubed, anything else isn't an issue. Some gun shops have an AR in the back that has NEVER BEEN CLEANED. They keep running rounds through it to see how dirty it gets before it fails. Thousands and thousands of rounds.

Spend that money on ammo. Otherwise you might end up with 3 AR's to use as a club or in some sort of post apocalyptic interpretive dance routine. Point is - they only work with ammo and if you buy too much gun, you have too little ammo.

On the other hand - having several of the same gun is wise for parts and so others in your camp can be trained ONCE on all arms. But again that only works if you shoot them all.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

It makes me wonder if people who buy guns and don't shoot them have some kind of rare disease. I hope like hell it's not contagious, especially on the internets, 'cause I've heard about all the viruses going around it. Bet someone makes a pill that cures it though, but get ready for the scoots, sweating, enlarged glands and all that fun stuff.

Really, some of y'all have guns you haven't shot? I'm picking up a transfer from my ffl dealer Tuesday and since he's got a outdoor range, it's not even gone leave his store without getting some run thru it! Y'all are some really sick people! I hope and pray for you to get some help! :lol:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its important to shoot every piece you have to make sure it functions correctly, that it has been cleaned from factory gunk and funk and simply just as a function check. you don't want to come into show time and have a piece that needs adjustment, initial cleaning or has a factory flaw.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I would slap you hard!!!

Yes I have a few collectors pieces that are very beautiful O/U's with fine fit and finish and inlays on some and scroll work on others. The wood is finely grained perfectly fitted and flawlessly finished. But hell I fire a few rounds through them at the skeet range every year despite! That's not to say I am not very careful with them so as to not scratch or mar them...as that would be the scream herd around the world to be sure!

My AR's, AK's, SKS's, Garand, FAL, M1A, Win 1400, Rem 1100 and 870's and all my handguns do burn some serious round counts up annually. Yes they have some bumps and brusies from use, some more so than others. In fact my duty weapon and CC weapon a Series 70 Colt 1911 that's about 30 something years old has about half the finish wore off it and has sent thousands of rounds down range and pulled duty on long rainy nights more times than I can count. Yeah I catch hell from the fellas on requal day about how its time to upgrade and trade that rode hard and put away wet gun for something new and up to date, but they aint talking much smack after the shooting scores have been tallied up. Guns are tools and tools get used. They rarely get abused but they do get USED!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

shotlady said:


> its important to shoot every piece you have to make sure it functions correctly, that it has been cleaned from factory gunk and funk and simply just as a function check. you don't want to come into show time and have a piece that needs adjustment, initial cleaning or has a factory flaw.


Listen to the lady, . . . I don't know her background, . . . but she just poured you out a big helping of smartness.

Get off the "new in the box" koolaid, . . . and shoot it, . . . real good shoot it.

Start out with some milsurp 5.56, . . . one at a time for the first 4 or 5, . . . just to be sure all is functioning.

Then load up 20+ in that 30 rd banana mag, . . . point her down range, . . . and see if you can dump em all out in 6 seconds flat.

After that, . . . "ohhhhh, the joys of cleaning :lol: "

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, you own a firearm. Great for you, but in the off chance that a SHTF situation occurs and you need to use that nice pretty, brand new never been TESTED firearm, what do you do when the zombies (notice lower case) are pounding on your door and you manage to remember how to load, and operate your firearm and you squeeze the trigger and it goes "CLICK". So I'm sure you remember how to cycle it to load another round and when you squeeze the trigger, it still goes "CLICK"?


----------

